# Heidi Klum - Ehe aus



## matz1979 (23 Jan. 2012)

sorry für heidi, seal und die kinder.

wir sehens mal positiv: heidi wird vermehrt zu sehen sein in tollen outfits!:thumbup:

was denkt ihr?


----------



## didi0815 (23 Jan. 2012)

is mir wumpe...


----------



## Max100 (23 Jan. 2012)

ist ihre Sache


----------



## AMUN (23 Jan. 2012)

Ist mir völlig egal...


----------



## teethmaker1 (23 Jan. 2012)

Zwei so starke Characktere werden es immer schwer haben nach einer gewissen Zeit noch aufeinander einzugehen.Einer bleibt auf der Stecke oder Trennung;schlimm für alle Beteiligten aber Sie werden ihren Weg finden.


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2012)

Haben die Betroffenen die Gerüchte denn überhaupt bestätigt?


----------



## tommie3 (23 Jan. 2012)

Seal sieht das da der Lack ab ist und kann die reine Stumpfheit nun nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## comatron (23 Jan. 2012)

Heißt Seal mit Vornamen Navy ? Und wer ist Heidi ?


----------



## Espaniol (23 Jan. 2012)

Heidi ist doch die , die mal mit Flavio Briatore liiert war bis ER sie abgesetzt hat. Ich denke da erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar. ^^


----------



## kicks (23 Jan. 2012)

Dachte nie, dass die sich trennen würden. Sie schwärmte immer so von ihm.


----------



## ShiningEyes (23 Jan. 2012)

trennen sich jeden Tag Paare und juckt keinen! is mir also so egal wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt


----------



## Little_Lady (23 Jan. 2012)

http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-news-promi-nachrichten/291126-ehe-aus-bei-frau-klum.html

Nett bei mir antwortet keiner Danke


----------



## stuftuf (23 Jan. 2012)

würde wohl auch die Presse kaum interessieren wenn die Beiden nicht ständig bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit die Öffentlichkeit hätten wissen lassen müssen wie supi-dupi-mega-hyper GLÜCKLICH sie seien. Ach und es läuft doch soooooooooo TOOOOOOOOOLL mit ihnen.... tja das war wohl nur PR-blaaaaablaaaaa

Hoffentlich merken Pro7 und die Werbewirtschaft jetzt wie sehr Promis das Publikum nerven kann, wenn sie nicht authentisch sind


----------



## JayP (24 Jan. 2012)

Das macht einen ja ganz depressiv


Ach nee doch nichthappy010


----------

